# 1/4" clay ammo



## wv.citybilly (Jun 3, 2019)

I am not interested in steel ball ammo. Does 1/4" clay ammo exist, and if so, where can I buy it?

I've been learning and using garbonzo beans.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I would think 1/4" clay balls would be too light to fly straight. Can you get garbanzo beans to fly true over any distance?

Have you tried air soft ammo?


----------



## wv.citybilly (Jun 3, 2019)

Grumpy,

I just measured from my porch to pole (put an orange umbrella there for you), and it's about 25ft. (or thereabouts). It's what I've practicing on, and I can hit the pole with a garbonzo bean.

Researched "air soft ammo". 6mm = is 0.23622 inch. So yeah, that would work.

Many thanks.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

You can have clay ammo of any size if you make it on your own!!! Just walk into an arts and crafts shop and look for "air dry clay". Then get busy with your fingers. They don't have to be perfectly spherical to fly true. Round enough is good enough. However, for them to fly well, a light set-up is really the best or it will veer prematurely.

Having said that, I do agree with GG that 1/4" for clay might be a little too small. I make my clayshot around 8-9 mm and they are superb with a 0.45 rubber (either Precise or Sumeike). It's powerful enough to cut soda cans, take small game if I want and it flies true all the way with a predictable projectile drop. What I love about it is its frangibility - they break up on impact against a hard surface and they are environmentally friendly so I don't mind leaving them in my garden to dissolve with the rain.

Airsoft pellets are decent for a little plink but they are a little light (though you can look for the heavy ones) and they are usually non bio-degradable.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## wv.citybilly (Jun 3, 2019)

Urbanshooter,

All good points. Thanks for seeding my thoughts about making my own ammo.

Besides learning to shoot, I also have a problem to solve . . discouraging pigeons from roosting that my neighbor is feeding. The garbonzo beans pose no more threat of lawnmowers hurling them than a small pebble, but the target is unfortunately beyond any capability for any accuracy. Rough guess, at least 50ft.

I don't actually want to kill the pigeons at the moment . . just discourage them from sitting on my power lines and my roof.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I've purchased clay pellets before off Amazon. $10 will get you about 600. They dissolve with water, turn to dust on impact, and are relatively safe (I did punch some holes through a public plastic sign by accident. In my defense, it was 15 years old with sun damage). However the size may be too big for you. The ones I've purchased are 3/8". Can't recommend them enough though.


----------



## wv.citybilly (Jun 3, 2019)

Mikey,

I have the 3/8" clay pellets. I plan on hunting squirrel in season with them. Thanks.

I've been shooting garbonzo beans to learn, and from Grumpy's suggestion, tried the airsoft 6mm (0.23622 inch). Noted, the airsoft 6mm does holds its momentum further, but oddly, when aiming down, requires a higher compensating arc. That said, I did notice improved accuracy over the garbonzo beans.

However, the airsoft 6mm aren't going to work for what I need. I'm shooting at a target (feral pigeons) approximately 50ft away.

Back to the drawing board.

I'm looking for a clay pellet size around 1/4 inch.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Since you have 3/8 clay ammo, you may find it perfect for rousting pigeons at 50 feet. I don't think you'll bring one down at that range with such light ammo. Nor is 3/8-inch clay suitable for taking squirrels humanely. Many hunters have had success with 3/8-inch steel on squirrels and rabbits. If you are adverse to steel, consider 5/8-inch marbles for squirrel and rabbit - another proven performer. I've had good success plinking with homemade clays roughly the size of paintballs .68 cal. I suspect they would take small game.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't think you'll be able to get 1/4" clay to be accurate enough to hit anything at 50'.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Since you have 3/8 clay ammo, you may find it perfect for rousting pigeons at 50 feet. I don't think you'll bring one down at that range with such light ammo. Nor is 3/8-inch clay suitable for taking squirrels humanely. Many hunters have had success with 3/8-inch steel on squirrels and rabbits. If you are adverse to steel, consider 5/8-inch marbles for squirrel and rabbit - another proven performer. I've had good success plinking with homemade clays roughly the size of paintballs .68 cal. I suspect they would take small game.


I'd have to second that. I never felt like those clay pellets hit with enough force to kill a critter (at least with my band setup!). If you just want to scare them off, what about something light but more aerodynamic that garbanzo beans? Skittles? M&M's? Of course, it could backfire. Nothing worse than pigeons all hopped up on sugar... :what:


----------



## Jacoza (Feb 28, 2019)

If you have access to a bolie roller, you can make some 1/4". I shoot nothing but clay myself, though my sizes are usually 3/8, 1/2, 5/8. I contacted a supplier I typically buy my clay from (try it, they usually give you a cheaper price if you offer to buy bulk) and they didn't have anything. I have made some pellets using play-doh and it seemed to work. My other option would be going to the river and gathering clay from teh river bed or buying some sculpting clay and making your own, if not using a bolie roller, you could maybe make a 1/4" stamp from some tubing and roll them around. throwing ideas at this point.


----------



## wv.citybilly (Jun 3, 2019)

After much practice, I was finally able to hit a pigeon at >50ft with a garbonzo bean.

I moved on to 3/8" clay ammo.

Without being a headshot @ >50ft, the 3/8" clay bothers the pigeons but doesn't seem to injure them. That said, a headshot (under these circimstances), I think would probably knock them unconscious.

In the pursuit of accuracy, I've lost my aversion to steel ammo.

Thanks all for the help.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Airsoft BB's come in different weights; .12 grams is common.

I shoot the "sniper" rounds, .43 grams. They are more stable at longer ranges.

They can be pricey; but, you can find deals if you search. I bought a bunch off the action site.


----------

